# How long should unused tires last?



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

I know 'it depends' but assuming stored in the closet and the tires have cotton casing how should they pretty much last forever?

The reason for this stupid question: I bought what I thought was a 2-3 year supply of Vittoria Corsas and Paves but in the mean time got a CX bike which will now get a lot of time so that 2-3 year supply is now probably 4-6 so wondering if I should sell a few of them if they're going to go bad on me.

Thank you.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

Jay Strongbow said:


> I know 'it depends' but assuming stored in the closet and the tires have cotton casing how should they pretty much last forever?
> 
> The reason for this stupid question: I bought what I thought was a 2-3 year supply of Vittoria Corsas and Paves but in the mean time got a CX bike which will now get a lot of time so that 2-3 year supply is now probably 4-6 so wondering if I should sell a few of them if they're going to go bad on me.


The "it depends" in this case depends on your closet. If it's upstairs and gets hot in the summer then the tires won't last nearly as long as if the closet is in the basement where it remains cool year round.

The most likely concern about a 6 year old tire would be cracking of the tread rubber. It will certainly harden some so traction MIGHT be compromised. If the grip remains good then maybe the tires will last a little longer. I would take out the old tire and flex the tread rubber - if it doesn't crack a lot, then you're good to go.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Oddly enough, I recently fished out a set of Michelin Krylions that had been gathering dust in the back of the garage (no heat or AC). They were 25s and I put them away when I started going to 28s.

I'm guessing they've been sitting there for at least 5 years now, maybe longer. There is noticeable cracking along the sidewall on both tires, so I've relegated them to the rollers indoors. I'm impressed, though that (so far) they've held 100psi and seem to be rolling smooth. I don't think I'd run them on the road, though.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

I would say it depends on the compound used in the tire as well as the environment in which they are stored. If you can find a place where there are minimal changes in temperature and humidity, all the better.

I have seen tires develop cracks in less than 2 years.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

If the rubber isn't dry rotted, you can still use it.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

But it may be hard and lack traction. I enjoy descents so I run reasonably fresh tires. Two or three years is ok, with my storage in an uninsulated garage (but no electric motors that generate ozone). Five is too long.


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

Interesting differences in how long different tires last. 

Just pulled out Gatorskin 28mm, having lived about 3 years in the closet. No cracks on the side walls, still rides great, but the casting nubs haven't worn off after more than a few rides. Rubber hardens with age. 

Didn't Lance and the boys age their tires a year? I've done that, usually by default, and ended up with longer lasting treads and fewer cuts. Variations no doubt depend on the tread compound and sidewall. Conti's have always aged well with no issues.


----------



## wetpaint (Oct 12, 2008)

I have a set of wheels with Gatorskins that are 7 years old with no cracking or dry rot at all. I only use them on rollers now days. GP4000s only seem to last about 1.5yrs on the front tire before they start to crack and go bad for me.

I'm not sure how well Vittoria's will hold up, but I wouldn't use them as race tires at 3+ years old.


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

wetpaint said:


> I have a set of wheels with Gatorskins that are 7 years old with no cracking or dry rot at all. I only use them on rollers now days. GP4000s only seem to last about 1.5yrs on the front tire before they start to crack and go bad for me.
> 
> I'm not sure how well Vittoria's will hold up, but I wouldn't use them as race tires at 3+ years old.


I'd guess after 3 years, these tires wouldn't be quite as resilient or grippy, not a good thing in a race, but less of an issue commuting or rec. riding.


----------



## Z'mer (Oct 28, 2013)

I store my bike tires in the basement where it's dark, about 58 degrees and 40-50% humidity. 

I have tires from the mid 70's, mid 90's and so on with no cracks or dry rot.

It's hard for me to fathom cracks in 3-5 year old tires. I believe it, just never seen it here. I'm sure the original tire compound is also a factor. 
Heat is bad, but the worst is direct sunlight over a long time. 

I use 303 Aerospace Protectant on a lot of things, including rubber, and it works great for me. Maybe it would help on bike tires? 
303® Aerospace Protectant? for long-lasting finish and shine


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

As odd as this sounds but I have a set of almost "brand new" Fuji Silver Star 700x25 (even in 84 bikes came with 25's!) tires that came on my 84 Fuji Club that were stored on the bike in an attic here in Indiana since 84 till I bought the bike in 2012, the tires are perfectly rideable with no cracks or other signs of aging or dry rot, in fact I even rode on the tires with the original tubes as well for about 100 miles but switched to a different set of tires due to the better flat protection not offered back in 84.

I'm not sure why some tires crack and suffer from dry rot before others, but if the tires show no signs of that stuff then the tire is good to ride no matter the age. A friend of mine bought a 62 Ford T-Bird with only 21,000 on the odo about 7 years ago that had the original tires, while they did have cracks on the whitewall tires, he inflated the tires and drove the car about 350 miles home; I know he did this because I went with him, saw the tires, and followed him home in his car.


----------



## Easyup (Feb 26, 2012)

Z'mer said:


> I use 303 Aerospace Protectant on a lot of things, including rubber, and it works great for me. Maybe it would help on bike tires?
> 303® Aerospace Protectant? for long-lasting finish and shine


Here in AZ it works very well. I have C&V auto tires and have used it for years. Also lots of the retirees with RVs use it as they very rarely wear a tire out.


----------

